# Flag Fish and my aquarium



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay, so I am not sure if these flagfish are good for a planted aquaria however they are so difficult to catch in my aquarium, I just want to leave them.

Any problems with this fish being in a fully planted aquarium?


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

They aren't a problem at all. They are great for planted tanks. In fact, they will nibble algae in your aquarium. However, they aren't the most efficient algae-eater in all reality. They can be skiddish fish, but they also have lots of personality? The males turn a striking, deep shade of red, while the females stay a metallic grey or light blue. How many do you have?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I've got two of them. I thought they were male and female but after reading that, they may both be females. They always stay together though...very cute


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

It's likely that they are both female, because the males don't need to be in breeding condition to exhibit the red color. Healthy males will always show the red coloration, unless they are very young or an inch or less in length.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

How do they get along with other fish? 
I was interested in these. I keep Rainbows, Dwarf Gouramis, a molly and Cherry shrimp and snails in a 75g community tank.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

They are very peaceful. In fact, they can be a bit skiddish. They will not bother other fish, and will definitely get along with the fish you have listed.

edit: They MIGHT pick on your cherry shrimp.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I really like them. Most people get them for their ponds however they make great aquarium fish. The two I have just hang out together more towards the top or middle of the tank and can be entertaining at times. I have a peaceful community and these two do not disturb any of the other fish


----------



## Eyal (Nov 13, 2007)

do you mean :American flag fish ?
Those are one of the best algae eater I've met !!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Aren't Florida and American Flag Fish the same?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

".....has unfortunately mentioned these fish as Florida Flag 
Fish. The actual common name is American Flag Fish (the male 
has the coloration of the American Flag - not the Florida flag). Latin 
name is Jordanella floridae. They are not guppies. They are native 
to Florida, hence the species name. Flag fish are very effective at 
eating filamentous algae, and they are IME peaceful community 
fish which stay smaller than SAEs. You can see a photo of the 
female at this site:

http://www.nfis.com/~hartland/aqua/fish.html"


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

supersmirky said:


> Aren't Florida and American Flag Fish the same?


Yes, they are one and the same.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

My experience and that of some people I know has been that you never quite know what they'll do. Some are peaceful, some are not. Some eat algae, some don't. Some leave plants alone...you get the idea. A long time ago, I had one that devoured the 'haystack' _Cladophora_ but then started in and devastated my _Hydrotriche_. Not having a mated pair is probably safest as far as aggression goes. In any case, it's probably wise to keep an eye on them, even though they are a nice fish for the most part. Catching them isn't _too_ bad...


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Ah...so the two females I have seem to be better than having my two females and adding a male.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

supersmirky said:


> Ah...so the two females I have seem to be better than having my two females and adding a male.


I don't agree with that. I have kept these fish for years, and have not experienced anything but peaceful behavior from both males and females, including matched pairs. I have found that if they are fed prepared foods, they will rarely touch algae or plants. However, they are like any pets, there can always be one or two bad apples. I think it would be perfectly fine to add a male to your pair of females.


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I bought several, never had any issues with them - and they actually bred in my 55G... I was like, where did that little baby fish come from - three months later I realized what it was...


----------



## smackpixi (Oct 15, 2008)

I've been curious about these guys and actually saw some at a lfs...but the suggested temperature range for keeping them is rather low.

Anyone know if they would they live at 80 degrees? or would i be slowly cooking them?


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

80 degees is a bit high but they deal with it for a while. Nice fish that gets along with Live Bearers, Tetras, Cories and Otos in a large well planted tank.


----------

